# Bottling hand pump



## huntin86 (Jun 30, 2014)

Does anyone have any plans for a honey hand pump. I have looked at the handy pumps built for honey that will fill a 24oz bottle in one stroke, but it is $700. This seems way overprice for what it is, just figured someone had plans for building one.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Why a pump, gravity too slow?


----------



## huntin86 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes. I don't mind using a bottling bucket but feel they are slow. I would like to try a hand pump also so the dispensing amount can be set for each stroke instead of watching the scale when filling bottles.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't weigh every bottle, weigh the first couple to "get a feel" for where the "fill line" should be and fill to error on the side of overfill. I also don't want much space at the top of a jar (I'll change jars or labeling), gives the wrong perception to the consumer. Unless you're bottling larger volumes of honey, any return on investment for a pump will be slow to recoup (not that has always stopped me); 90 degree honey flows fairly quickly. Best of luck in finding a pump.


----------



## huntin86 (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree a pump will be slow to recoup ROI that's why I have been rearing this hand pump. There can't be much too them and $700 seems very expensive for what they are. I have some old contacts from a previous job that specialize in fluid hydraulics I'm may give them a call and see what options are out there and try to build something.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

That sounds like a good option. The only hand pumps that I've worked with to move liquid the viscosity of honey is 90+ weight gear oils and the volume per stroke wasn't anyway near 24oz, filling a gearbox could wear you out.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

If your honey is warmed it wont' be too slow to fill bottles.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

deleted


----------

